# New Piano



## Guest

I don't know about this...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/postt...b4db8c-a0d0-11e4-91fc-7dff95a14458_video.html


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oooooh.... I want one.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, it almost likes as if HR Giger designed it! I'll have to hear one live or on a well recorded CD before I can judge the tone more accurately. Something tells me I'm going to prefer a traditional piano, but time will tell.


----------



## Volve

Can't comment on the sound from the video, but I think it looks somewhat ugly...


----------



## Ravndal

It's a ugly piece of thang, but i wouldnt say no thanks to getting one


----------



## Volve

Well, for $250k, I certainly wouldn't turn one away if sent my way! I'm really curious to hearing this thing live though.


----------



## Krummhorn

Peculiar looking in comparison to what we are accustomed to, but appears very functional in it's method to reflect sound in another way than straight down. 

A bit scared about the price tag though - a model D Steinway goes for about $80k; one could have 3 9' grands for the same cost. 

Would also like to hear it in a concert hall.


----------



## perempe

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, it almost likes as if HR Giger designed it! I'll have to hear one live or on a well recorded CD before I can judge the tone more accurately. Something tells me I'm going to prefer a traditional piano, but time will tell.


this comes close:
http://www.boganyi-piano.com/cd/sound-beyond-time/

please write about the sound if you know the pieces.


----------



## VinylEupho

I don't get how you can improve the sound of the piano. You can't make it better. If it sounds different, it's not a piano, it's something else.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I wouldn't be too surprised if Elton John gets one. After all, Keith Moon had his eye on this style of drumkit until death intervened...


----------



## paula109

interesting, its look good


----------

